# Knicks Chelsea Piers Bowling Event: Pics



## USSKittyHawk

Look at Steph...I'm telling his wife!


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Butler signing autographs


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Crawford getting all cozy, that's why he hasn't been able to hit his jump shot..too busy hitting something else: lol Michelle of Destiny's Child.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Eddie Curry aiming for a strike:


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Crawford and Q with the ladies...again!


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Frye is such a geek. lol


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Damn...H20 is so fine!


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Rose with fans:


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Steph playing air hockey, that head is getting bigger...check out the shine on that bad boy: :biggrin:


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Nate and his son, who will be taller than him real soon.










Last but not least John Starks...if you want to check out the rest of the photos go to www.knicks.com


----------



## Gotham2krazy

Haha on Nate's son, but his son's so cute XD


----------



## Gotham2krazy

Kitty said:


> Look at Steph...I'm telling his wife!


Lucky *** Steph.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345

Kitty said:


> Crawford and Q with the ladies...again!


boy, q has really moved on since his breakup with brandy. I heard he was going out with rudy huxtable, and now this?! great thread kitty :clap:


----------



## Gotham2krazy

BIGsHOTBOY12345 said:


> boy, q has really moved on since his breakup with brandy. I heard he was going out with rudy huxtable, and now this?! great thread kitty :clap:


Isn't Rudy a guy's name? But anyways, who the Ef is Rudy Huxtable?


----------



## Truknicksfan

> Steph playing air hockey, that head is getting bigger...check out the shine on that bad boy:


 ROFL
Kitty, I need a new light bulb...think steph will let me borrorw that head till I get to the store?


----------



## knicksfan

Kitty said:


> Look at Steph...I'm telling his wife!


DAMN the one on the right is fine as hell!! Let's just say if that was me I'd be too tired for bowling :biggrin: about 6 hours later. 


That's what I call MM MM GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## Gotham2krazy

knicksfan said:


> DAMN the one on the right is fine as hell!! Let's just say if that was me I'd be too tired for bowling :biggrin: about 6 hours later.
> 
> 
> That's what I call MM MM GOOD :biggrin:


word kid I agree, but she looks familiar, maybe a movie star?


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

The Knicks got the cornerstone of the Jail-Blazers, man Starbury's a player waiting to happen.....


----------



## Tragedy

Gotham2krazy said:


> word kid I agree, but she looks familiar, maybe a movie star?


 The one on the right is Zoe Saldana, of The Terminal (she played the security guard) and the remake of Guess WHo's Coming to Dinner.

and lol @ someone saying Q moved on quick from brandy. Have you seen brandy recently? Dude got away just in time.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Some nice pictures. Now the big question - which one of the ladies is Kitty?


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Krstic All Star said:


> Some nice pictures. Now the big question - which one of the ladies is Kitty?


I'm not in any of the pictures....I wish I was there.  I would have been all over H20. :biggrin:


----------



## Gotham2krazy

Tragedy said:


> The one on the right is Zoe Saldana, of The Terminal (she played the security guard) and the remake of Guess WHo's Coming to Dinner.
> 
> and lol @ someone saying Q moved on quick from brandy. Have you seen brandy recently? Dude got away just in time.


Oh yeah, that's why, and as for kitty, H20's married! But hey them Southern guys are gentlemen, I'd see why kitty would go for him


----------



## knicksfan

Kitty said:


> I'm not in any of the pictures....I wish I was there.  I would have been all over H20. :biggrin:


Kitty do you really want a man who's 34 goin on 64 and with knees that will disappear sooner than later?


----------



## Gotham2krazy

knicksfan said:


> Kitty do you really want a man who's 34 goin on 64 and with knees that will disappear sooner than later?


Man, does that matter? Just as long as he can still walk :grinning:


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Gotham2krazy said:


> Man, does that matter? Just as long as he can still walk :grinning:


Walk and do other things, that will keep me interested. :angel:


----------



## Gotham2krazy

Kitty said:


> Walk and do other things, that will keep me interested. :angel:


What would these other things consist of ? HA


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Gotham2krazy said:


> What would these other things consist of ? HA


Viewers discretion is advised. :bsmile:


----------



## knicksfan

Kitty I bet even if he tried his back would be out within 60 seconds and his knees would be bent in the wrong direction. You ask how this can happen? As far as H20 and injuries go, when there's history there's a way.


----------



## dynamiks

Kitty said:


> Crawford getting all cozy, that's why he hasn't been able to hit his jump shot..too busy hitting something else: lol Michelle of Destiny's Child.



I think Jay is doing a favor for crawford, hooking him up with his fiance's good friend. Since Crawford does wear Jay-Z shoes


----------



## knicksfan

Crawford looks the LEAST interested in her as far as that picture goes. Geeze first when Brandy actually looked good and now this. I'm starting to actually question if he likes females at all!


----------

